# WCF- Game 3: Phoenix @ San Antonio



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think we should hold out JJ for this game. If we win, bring him back for game 4. Game not till Saturday so lots to talk about.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with u in not playing JJ unless he is completely match fit but i rekon we are going to need him if we want to beat san antonio and especially in san antonio. As they have only lost 4 games at home this season. If JJ is ready to play play him dont hold him back, we need to win game 3 if we are going to have a chance at coming back and winning this series. Remmember san antonio are a very skilled playoff team and have made good 4th quarter runs but it could be also the lack of phoenix bench giving them fatigue and the lack of JJ defence on parker and his ability to take point guard and give steve a rest. 

Booty King


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey guys. Ima Heat fan but I am rooting for you guys to add yourselves to the list of "teams to come back after 0-2 deficits." I really am pushing for a Suns/Heat finals.....god knows I will kill myself if Spurs/Pistons happens, I'd rather watch plants grow. Anyways good luck Phoenix!!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Sueng said:


> Hey guys. Ima Heat fan but I am rooting for you guys to add yourselves to the list of "teams to come back after 0-2 deficits." I really am pushing for a Suns/Heat finals.....god knows I will kill myself if Spurs/Pistons happens, I'd rather watch plants grow. Anyways good luck Phoenix!!!!


This is what we need!!! 

Who wants to see Pistons/Spurs ??? 


Let Suns go to the Finals and see if we can boost NBA ratings!! I know Spurs didn't. LOL 


Congrats on your Wade last night.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmm, what's the point of bringing out JJ if we are 0-3? 

Right now, we need JJ's defense to see if it can hold off either Parker/Manu in the 4th. He also buys time for Nash to rest. I know Nash said he wasn't that tired but we can tell for a 31-year-old guy to play 46 mins, nonstop running... he's gotta be tired.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Mmm, what's the point of bringing out JJ if we are 0-3?
> 
> Right now, we need JJ's defense to see if it can hold off either Parker/Manu in the 4th. He also buys time for Nash to rest. I know Nash said he wasn't that tired but we can tell for a 31-year-old guy to play 46 mins, nonstop running... he's gotta be tired.


Yep. Get Joe out there and lets see what he has. I don't want him to play 40+, but get him out there early and lets see what we can do.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Mmm, what's the point of bringing out JJ if we are 0-3?
> 
> Right now, we need JJ's defense to see if it can hold off either Parker/Manu in the 4th. He also buys time for Nash to rest. I know Nash said he wasn't that tired but we can tell for a 31-year-old guy to play 46 mins, nonstop running... he's gotta be tired.


Finally...I knew that one day I'd be right about Steve. :swammi: 

Seriously, this is obviously the time to let it all hang out. I say that in respect to everyone with the possible exception of JJ. If he is healed, let 'em go. It may haunt him for a long time if he holds himself back; medically, on the other hand, sports has to take a back seat if a person's long term wellness is jeopardized. I assume he's not suffering any lingering effects, and hope he has no prolonged problems.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The Suns are the best road team for a reason I think they take game 3 and if they do they open the door back up.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Suns are the best road team for a reason I think they take game 3 and if they do they open the door back up.


please don't give us hope. it will only hurt more if we lose.  


I want to think we have a chance but I don't know. Seems like we're dead.


And JJ should play. We're desperate. We need to play like it too. And even if he doesn't play well. Him just being there may help as to where others rest a lil abit. I think if we had a little more depth, we would be tied in this series or even leading. Games have been close. I mean took Spurs 43 pts in the 4th qrter to just win by 7. The other day they won by 3.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Which team will get embarrased more if it loses? 

Spurs or Suns? 

Think about it...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> The Suns are the best road team for a reason I think they take game 3 and if they do they open the door back up.


But don't forget, the Spurs are the best home team in the league for a reason


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yo anyone got a pic of JJ with his mask?


----------



## I-Bleed-Black&Silver (May 25, 2005)

Sueng said:


> Hey guys. Ima Heat fan but I am rooting for you guys to add yourselves to the list of "teams to come back after 0-2 deficits." I really am pushing for a Suns/Heat finals.....god knows I will kill myself if Spurs/Pistons happens, I'd rather watch plants grow. Anyways good luck Phoenix!!!!


So what kind of plants do you like??? Pipe dreams....I hope you don't put any money on either the Suns or the Heat because they can only prolong the enevitable.....B&*&^'s!!!!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hope JJ is feeling okay and plays in Game 3. It should be another exciting game and I expect it to be decided in the 4th quarter once again. So whoever plays best in the 4th quarter will be the winner. A win in Game 3 would open this series back up big time, esp. b/c the Suns would have to win on the road in the SBC Center and that is tough to do. Good luck and just want to let you know your team has my respect even if y'all get swept(not saying it'll happen, but even if it did).


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

texan said:


> Good luck and just want to let you know your team has my respect even if y'all get swept(not saying it'll happen, but even if it did).


That opens up more discussion.

The perception of the Suns, despite a fantastic season, would take a hit. I'd rather see a 6 or 7 game series; unless the fans want nothing of the "new movement", and are content with the establishment. 

We've seen a comeback in everything from cars to clothes; how 'bout Showtime? 

Maybe then Dirk would work on his sky-hook.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> That opens up more discussion.
> 
> The perception of the Suns, despite a fantastic season, would take a hit. I'd rather see a 6 or 7 game series; unless the fans want nothing of the "new movement", and are content with the establishment.


Well, not many thought we'd get this far. Hell, some even said first rd, and then 2nd rd because of how bad our defense is. Everyone kept making up new excuses. And we showed we could run so. Our offense got better. We're still doing it. For one, just lack of depth. That JJ injury hurts us. With him being the back up PG, Nash is logging in a lot of mins despite playing well. And JJ being 6'7 235lbs. I wanna see Parker get physical with him. 2nd, it's quite obvious we cannot finish out the Spurs. We were able to do that against the Grizz and Mavs. And we showed all yr in close games, we could do it too. Just can't get it done. Lack of experience may be it too. As I've a million times it's not like we're getting killed out there though. 

This offseason, we need to get at least one physical player to be on the bench and do the dirty work, and also get more of a bench because I think if we were deeper, we have a real great chance at winning the title with this style.


EDIT: Wow I made some serious screw ups I have no idea to explain. I fixed em now lol


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Well, not many thought we'd get this far. Hell, some even said first rd, and then 2nd rd because of how bad our. defense is Everyone kept making up new excuses. And we showed we could run so. Our offense got better. We're still doing it. For one, just lack of depth. That JJ injury hurts us. With him being the back up PG, Nash is logging in a lot of mins despite playing well. And JJ being 6'7 235lbs. I wanna see Parker get physical with him. 2nd, it's quite obvious we cannot finish out the Spurs. And we were able. We were able to do that against the Grizz and Mavs. And we showed all yr in close games, we could do it too. Just can't get it done. Lack of experience may be it too. As I've a million times it's not like we're getting killed out there though.
> 
> This offseason, we need to get at least one physical player to be on the bench and do the dirty work, and also get more of a bench because I think if we were deeper, we have a real great chance at winning the title with this style.


You're speaking the truth; but national perseption (the media) being narrow-minded as it is, will say the Old Guard is the way to win, that's why I would like to see a dogfight - not just the final score, but a deep series. Those of us who are more than casual fans know more than the score, but those that pick up USA Today and see the scores have their opinions spoon-fed to them; and sadly, they outnumber us.

For now. :raised_ey


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> You're speaking the truth; but national perseption (the media) being narrow-minded as it is, will say the Old Guard is the way to win, that's why I would like to see a dogfight - not just the final score, but a deep series. Those of us who are more than casual fans know more than the score, but those that pick up USA Today and see the scores have their opinions spoon-fed to them; and sadly, they outnumber us.
> 
> For now. :raised_ey


Yeah, that's very true sadly. And it goes back to the casual fans who just see the opponents high scores and automatically think we play no D. I think it's good enough in some cases of course our interior is atrocious but with a longer series or upset over Spurs would validate our season more. But if we do something in offseason and win next yr. It will change perceptions but yeah easier said than done.


So, you expect Cuban to make a trade or two? Or do something?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> So, you expect Cuban to make a trade or two? Or do something?


In spite of Cuban's assertion that he " loves this team ", there is one definite reason for him to make a move:

Amare

We cannot go head-to-head again without an answer. Dampier and Dirk are the two ends in the spectrum. One too big, one too small; Goldylocks would say Amare's just right.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Johnson will start. 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-suns-johnson&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow ... ugly game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kirk20 said:


> Wow ... ugly game


That's putting it mildly


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Suns made a great 4th quarter run but they couldn't quite pull it off. I hope they come out with the same fight in them as they showed in the 4th quarter of this game, so win or lose, these two teams give us a good show once again. I know this has been a tough series for Phoenix fans to watch, but don't be ashamed. No one thought y'all would be here. Everyone doubted you, but you got here, and played some exciting basketball on the way. Next year y'all will be contenders again if you do the right things in the offseason.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not going to congratulate the Suns on a great season yet, because the series isn't over right now. 


There needs to be more talk about Shawn Marion doing nothing and less about Joe Johnson returning and all of the other stuff. Shawn Marion is seriously letting his team down, because not only is he not scoring, he's not doing anything on the other end either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm proud of Joe Johnson. He showed a lot today. He continued where he left off but dead weight from Marion, Q and Jackson wasn't enough. Spurs showed why they're the best team and they should have no problem in the finals if they keep playing this way.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I'll say it, great season Suns. Is there any way you guys can ship Marion?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hell no. They shouldn't even consider shipping out Marion. He's a great player. Everyone gets into slumps here, and there. Unless you're like Jordan. Marion is just slumping, and get frustrated at the worst time. Part of it is he's always trying to hit it off the glass, or finger roll it in. Come on, dunk that damn ball. And if you miss, so what? You'll easily get the foul.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Marion was in a huge slump and confidence shake-up... and its such a bad timing to have it occur against the spurs in the wcf. The defense is half the reason why he is in the slump.. but its also his lack of confidence from the start... its like he "fears" the spurs or something.


The suns definitely need a big guy who will outhustle for a rebound or guard the key a lot better than Amare... Hunter is a step up in that department, but he isnt a starter material.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

How many second chances did the spurs get... I counter 3 key posessions, where they got 2-3 chances to score off their own miss... the suns isnt hard enough on the boards.. usually thats Marion.. but he is MIA so far.... 


JJ showed why the suns need him so much, he is the suns second ball handler. And he creates for himself and teammates... I dont know why some think he doesnt impact the game as much.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Hell no. They shouldn't even consider shipping out Marion. He's a great player. Everyone gets into slumps here, and there. Unless you're like Jordan. Marion is just slumping, and get frustrated at the worst time. Part of it is he's always trying to hit it off the glass, or finger roll it in. Come on, dunk that damn ball. And if you miss, so what? You'll easily get the foul.


 i've been saying this all year...it seems like he lost that dunking fire he had a few seasons ago. whenever he's anywhere near the hoop he just tries to bank it in, and i just cringe when it goes out. I don't think trading him is the answer, though. Save for this series against the Spurs, he contributes greatly on both ends.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Ezmo said:


> i've been saying this all year...it seems like he lost that dunking fire he had a few seasons ago. whenever he's anywhere near the hoop he just tries to bank it in, and i just cringe when it goes out.





Does it have to do with his wrist injury, or has he been doing this stuff before that?


----------

